# autism



## 22921 (Aug 24, 2006)

1. What is autism?Autism is a term that refers to a collection of neurologically based developmental disorders in which individuals have impairments in social interaction and communication skills, along with a tendency to have repetitive behaviors or interests. The severity of autism varies greatly, from individuals with little speech and poor daily living skills, to others who function well in most settings. Approximately 70 to75 percent of individuals with autism also have mental retardation. Some adults with autism live independently.2. What are the causes of autism?A variety of factors could be associated with some forms of autism, including infectious, metabolic, genetic, neurological and environmental factors. There has been a growing concern among parents that the measles-mumps-rubella (MMR) vaccine can cause autism, but the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) believes that the current scientific evidence does not support the hypothesis that the MMR vaccine, or any combination of vaccines, causes the development of autism, including regressive forms of autism. Learn more about what the CDC says about the MMR vaccine and autism connection.Genetic factors and brain abnormalities at birth are considered to be some of the most recognized causes of autism. In 1995, a working group convened by the National Institutes of Health (NIH) reached a consensus that autism probably results from a genetic susceptibility that involves multiple genes. It is also known that exposure to thalidomide before birth and congenital rubella syndrome (CRS) can cause autism. CRS is a syndrome of multiple birth defects that occurs when a pregnant woman is infected with "wild" rubella virus during the early part of pregnancy.3. What are the symptoms?Parents and expert clinicians can often detect symptoms during infancy, although a formal diagnosis is generally not made until the child fails to develop functional language by age two. There are several standard testing instruments that are available to diagnose children by age three.4. How is autism diagnosed?Autism is typically diagnosed during the toddler or preschool years, although some children are diagnosed later. Language delay or lack of appropriate social development may cause parents or teachers to seek an evaluation. Some children may have a period of normal development before the onset of symptoms and may even lose some earlier acquired skills, such as early words or social smiling. Currently, there is no blood test or other medical test available to diagnose autism. Correct diagnosis depends on extensive and accurate developmental history, as well as observations of the child's social, communicative and play behaviors.5. How many children have autism?It is estimated that about 1 in 1000 children have autism. Boys are three to four times more likely to have autism than girls. Also, as many as 2 to 5 per 1000 children may exhibit some form of the disorder. Developmental disabilities are a diverse group of physical, cognitive, psychological, sensory and speech impairments that are usually identified between birth and up to age 18. It is estimated that about 17 percent of all children have a developmental disability, and two percent have a serious developmental disability such as mental retardation, cerebral palsy or autism.6. Can autism be cured?Although there is currently no known cure for autism, some aspects of the condition are treatable. People with autism can make progress if they receive appropriate, individual intervention. Preschool children who receive intensive, individualized, behavioral interventions show good progress. In addition, limited pharmacological interventions are available to treat symptoms associated with autism.


----------

